# Which is your least favourite type?



## Spectrum

BlondeRJ said:


> Maybe our best friends are anomalies too...?
> Or maybe we're just that good at being friends with everyone? Ha!


No, because as I said it seems to be a general happening based on my observations. Within your own experiences it is not the case. I guess you could be an outlier, because I wager that a master statistical analysis on the subject would bear negative ties between INTx's and xSTJ's. It makes sense that INTP's wouldn't like them much because we love our 'freedom'. My god, my visit at the INTJ Forum showed a lot of "bleh" attitudes toward them. Most of them complained about them always wanting to be the leader, when they themselves were better (or simply didn't want the mediocre mentalities/nagging). I suppose that makes sense in a way.....


----------



## Psychosmurf

ISFP. Not that I don't like ISFPs. One of my best friends is an ISFP. roud:

It's just that, given my function preferences as an INTP, ISFP would be completely opposite to that.


----------



## Andrea

ENTP. fuck em.


----------



## lib

ESFP
though it's primarily the E and F.


----------



## L'Empereur

I'm changing my vote from ESTJ to ESTP.


----------



## QueenOfCats

ENFJ, the ones I've met are pretentious and self-righteous


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

a tie between ENFJ, ESFJ and ESTP. all three tend to have a serious lack of personal boundaries


----------



## heyariwhatsup

No one hates the ISTP  I'm in the clear


----------



## Antiparticle

Voted ESTJ - the most annoying.


----------



## phony

What's the point of this thread? O_O


----------



## Hugty

Where are the three lonely souls that voted ENFP?

Are we just so awesome and lovable that you had to choose us. 

Anyway, there is no particular type that I really dislike, I guess I have to go with ESTJ if I had to choose because I have a hard time around them sometimes, doesn't mean I don't like them though.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INTJ. :tongue: Still getting over a break up with one of them.


----------



## SnowFairy

I dislike quite a few types, but ENFJ is probably my #1 least favorite. Every ENFJ that I've known in real life has been irrational, irritating, clingy, highly-manipulative, and hurtful. I've learned not to trust them. Ever.


----------



## KateMarie999

ESTP. As an ENFP, they have all the opposite functions in the reverse order. I constantly find myself irritated by their blunt and sometimes mean spirited comments toward me. My mom was best friends with one for a while and she constantly annoyed me over facebook so much I had to block her (mostly making comments about how I need to start thinking more realistically and stop being... well, everything that makes me who I am). I also had some nasty ESTP co-workers, classmates, and even teachers who seemed to think any amount of intuition was of the devil and weren't afraid to target me for it. I even had a confirmed ESTP passive aggressively talk about me behind my back, which I found out about a few weeks later.

I do have a few ESTPs in my life right now that I get along with very well so I don't hate them as a whole. There's one at my church who is extremely easygoing and everyone gets along with him. My best friend's ESTP brother makes me laugh and is a lot of fun in manageable doses. I had 2 ESTP friends for years that I've gone out of contact with but I am starting to see some of the traits of one of them in my ENTP best friend (probably because both have very healthy Fe). So as a whole, ESTPs are a mixed bag and I'm far more likely to avoid questionable ESTPs than any other type.


----------



## Juggernaut

ESTJ's tend to be the biggest irrational hypocrites I know. To them: the universal truth = their personal bias, and any person who believes otherwise is an idiot.

That being said, I am willing to give ESTJs a chance.

I'm also not very big with INFJs. They allow themselves to be walked on, and then complain about being alone and not having real friends.


----------



## Dashing

Damn INTP's.


----------



## ElectricHead

I know someone of almost every type I like, but in general, I would say it's a toss up between the almighty supreme ENTJ, the boring-as-fuck-but-still-somehow-scary-enough-to-be-mildy-interesting ISTP, or the hypocritical ISTJ perfectionist (usually ennagram type1 or 8). 

I poll-voted ISTP because ISTJs are so plentiful and there are a few I do like, though there are many that just piss me off with their existence. It's usually the ISTJs that seem like an enneagram 1 that have that contagious black cloud of negativity wherever they go. What @_Juggernaut_ was saying about ESTJs, I apply all that to the ISTJs I dislike. (The one ESTJ I know irked me at first but for some unknown reason I get where they are coming from more so than their introverted friends). 

ENTJs, those crazy fucks with their almost alien-like viewpoint on us "lesser beings" ( I mean, it's weird. They seem to view everyone as children and that we don't know what the hell we're talking about 90% of the time while whatever they say or whatever action they take is gold, and then stomp and cry like a little kid whenever they don't get their way). They usually have a kick-ass sense of humor though, and they seem to just "get it" in the life department, so for that I have pinch of respect for them. 

So yeah, voted ISTPs (again, not all ISTPs). I've found to have the _least_ connection with in terms of either a romantic or plutonic relationship, or even just a casual conversation. Of all of the types I've known, the ISTPs seem to be the most self absorbed, and I've known many (probable) ISTPs in my life. They seem somewhat dangerous even. They have their good qualities of course, and as mentioned before, I do know a few I like really well. But in the spirit of this poll I had to point out the negative, so I'm half sorry if I've offended any ISTPs.


----------



## chenowith

I don't really get along with xSTJs or xSTPs - xSTJs have always been the people in my life that laughed at my ambitions and beliefs and told me to go do things as a matter of routine and process just because that's the "right way." 

I tend to find ISTPs incredibly uninteresting, and the ones I've met seem to really enjoy stating the obvious, which I can't stand. I haven't met many ESTPs, so I might be unfairly judging based off of the one who stands out to me, but I just think "pompousness" and "irritatingly false charm despite the pompousness."


----------



## Tea Path

I have a tough time with ISTJs that I know and the ENFP I know annoys the living hell out of me. ENFP: mostly nice but dear lord, please stop being so sensitive (indecisive, unfinished, excessive algorithms for things like-dishes). Drives me insane. Please let me organize you!

ESTJs-like them in real life. dislike being on their board here. almost a mean vibe there.

I'm surprised ENTJs didn't come out on top considering the heavy critique we get. Maybe people are seeing our squishy insides (damn, thought I kept this hidden)


----------



## pizzapie

Dashing said:


> Damn INTP's.


INTPs are my freaking favorite.

Back off.

edit: just realized you're an INTP. foiled again.


----------



## Mac The Knife

I just dislike aggressive rude people's choice of demeanor. And people who would attempt to use their 'personality-type' to validate their personal short-comings. Own up and, respect other people enough to be civil and not insulting. Regardless of type anyone can do that, if you do use your personality type to excuse your character flaws I would find that quite obnoxious. If anything, finding your type should show you where you as a person could use some work. It's not to be used as justification in co-signing yours or anyone else's bullshit.


----------



## Lunaena

We should try to remember that "least favourite" doesn't necessarily mean "hate".


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Let's not split hairs now...


----------



## Cesspool

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Are you being ridiculous?
> Are you actually ridiculous?
> I would learn not to trust anyone like YOU around, for calling people like ME manipulative when that IS NOT ALWAYS TRUE!
> In fact, I don't find ENTJs that annoying but some of them get on my nerves a lot. So think carefully before you start bashing others, you could very well insult them, like I feel insulted at your post. So don't you DARE call me or people like me "irrational", "clingy", blah blah blah ever. In fact people like you are more likely to do that. I know many ENTJs in my life, some are alright and get along with them QUITE well but there is this one little scheming manipulative ENTJ (or maybe ESTJ) I know of that always get what she wants. I'm not trying to bash you but I'm just saying you could offend others and destroy their self-esteem. What if I called you "irrational", huh? Would you like it? Certainly not. What if I said to you that "every ENTJ I've known in real life has been irrational, irritating, clingy, highly-manipulative and hurtful"? Get a grip and learn to love and tolerate others and you will be liked more.
> You made poor Pinkie Pie cry.
> Thank you.


You are the one being ridiculous.


----------



## Cesspool

Isfp


----------



## Cesspool

LOL at ESTJ being the most hated.


----------



## Simpson17866

I thought about writing a long-winded dissertation on why a poll like this is mean-spirited and insulting (and not in a good way)...

But then I thought it would be funnier to just sabotage the data with an "INTP" vote. What are you all going to do now :tongue:


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

This is comical.... based on something that's not even scientific...


----------



## Suchi i Frutta

ESTJ,ESTP and ESFP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I have no idea. I have a simultaneous love/hate relationship with socializing.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Cesspool said:


> You are the one being ridiculous.


----------



## Narcissus

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


>


I think you just overreacted there. That user you called ridiculous didn't say he hates the type as a whole, and he later clarified it in another post.


----------



## tsyspublic

entj, estj and estp my least favorite
enfj and esfj, entp are my favourate


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Watcher of the Skies said:


> I think you just overreacted there. That user you called ridiculous didn't say he hates the type as a whole, and he later clarified it in another post.


I know. I feel horrible for that. In fact, I tend to feel a rush of impulses when I'm not feeling good. :angry:


----------



## The Dude

I don't hate a specific type...that is ridiculous.


----------



## Mair

The ESFJs , that strong Fe makes an extreme introvert like me rather uncomfortable .


----------



## gardengnome

On average ESTJs
But there are exceptions, like Judge Judy


----------



## the401

to be it’s pretty much E’s in general. 

but then again i kinda do enjoy an outgoing person.

so prob an outgoing ISFP is my favorite.

my least favorite is just E’s in general. But it also depends E’s can be entertaining sometimes.


----------



## Levitar

In online forums, ENTJ followed by INTJ. I think it's a Ti vs Te conflict which just results in a lot of headbanging 

Ni are a lot more persistent than Si in using their Te-logic, which is incredibly hard to refute in simple terms.


----------



## Trademark

Have to say, it's INFJs. Doesn't necessary mean I hate'em nor myself. Just know *what* they're thinking about themselves or to others, and if you're trying to figure it out, probably you should not. They maybe the bearer of the thoughts pertaining to a pure evil, and I have to admit it with myself. Have to tell you, most of them aren't nice, actually. Most things are opposite to what they may seem.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

ENFP followed by ESFJ.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Arwen Undomiel said:


> ENFP followed by ESFJ.


Can I ask you why (for ENFP's)


----------



## mhysa

based strictly on my experience - INFJs. i tend to clash with INFJ people i know a lot, mostly because they (meaning the people i know, not all INFJs) can be so damn stubborn and obtuse.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

anony231 said:


> Can I ask you why (for ENFP's)


I find them too hyper for my taste. Also the ones whom I had met were just too much of unrealistic idealists.


----------



## Klaude

INTJ, followed by INTJ wannabes. Sorry, there it is.


----------



## Hei

Klaude said:


> INTJ, followed by INTJ wannabes. Sorry, there it is.


No need to apologize


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

mhysa said:


> based strictly on my experience - INFJs. i tend to clash with INFJ people i know a lot, mostly because they (meaning the people i know, not all INFJs) can be so damn stubborn and obtuse.


It's ironic that most people type Khaleesi as INFJ..


----------



## salt

*The Types and Why They Hate You* (from tumblr user astro-mbti)

*ISTJ:* Because they can’t count on you for anything.
*ESTJ:* Because you publicly humiliated them.
*ISFJ:* Because you belittled their emotions.
*ESFJ:* Because you never go anywhere with them.
*INFP:* Because they think you’re being fake. 
*INFJ:* Because you made them feel like their emotions were invalid.
*ENFP:* Because they think YOU hate THEM. 
*ENFJ:* Because you just can’t see their point of view.
*ENTP:* Because you made them feel really stupid. 
*ENTJ:* Because you suck at life.
*INTP:* Because you keep asking them why they look so upset. 
*INTJ:* Because you’re an idiot. 
*ESFP:* Because you’re a complete and total buzzkill. 
*ISFP:* Because you said something they created was stupid. 
*ESTP:* Because you never want to go outside. 
*ISTP:* Because you never want to try anything new.


----------



## westlose

anony231 said:


> It's ironic that most people type Khaleesi as INFJ..


She's actually an ISFP ;o


----------



## AdroElectro

I can actually get along with, or at least TOLERATE every type. However if I have to choose a least favorite type, I choose ISFP. I find most posts by ISFPs to be like nails on a chalkboard. I haven't quite figured out why yet, but I believe it's inferior Te + Ne PoLR. 

The one or two ISFPs I've met in real life aren't bad at all. But it's interesting that ISFPs say ENFPs are too hyper, because I find them to be too introverted, quiet, and keep too many thoughts to themselves. How can you get to know someone like that?

Edit: Oh yeah and ISFPs can be extremely emo and whiny.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

AdroElectro said:


> I can actually get along with, or at least TOLERATE every type. However if I have to choose a least favorite type, I choose ISFP. I find most posts by ISFPs to be like nails on a chalkboard. I haven't quite figured out why yet, but I believe it's inferior Te + Ne PoLR.
> 
> The one or two ISFPs I've met in real life aren't bad at all. But it's interesting that ISFPs say ENFPs are too hyper, because I find them to be too introverted, quiet, and keep too many thoughts to themselves. How can you get to know someone like that?
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah and ISFPs can be extremely emo and whiny.


I have the opposite problem. I like the ISFP's here but irl...they are extremely emo + whiny


----------



## Beetle

The ones that get on my nerves.


----------



## Can Wang

ESFJs and ENFJs.


----------



## Trademark

the typism evokes here


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Least favorite type? That of whomever created this thread.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

ESTJs. Traditionalists who try to enforce traditionalism, I just don't like things being mundane.

I also find ESxJs to be the most controlling types for some reason. For some reason they just will not let you go do what you want or enjoy/have personal freedom and sometimes try to force their ways on you.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ESTPs :dry: 
also not a fan of E__Js in general


----------



## Coburn

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ESTPs :dry:
> also not a fan of E__Js in general


I thought we had something special!


----------



## Clare_Bare

ISTJ's ...
So frustratingly inflexible and boringly close minded!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Enfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Least favourite= ESFJ and ESTP. But mostly unhealthy ESFJ's
Most boring= ISxJ's -I don't hate them, but can't spend much time with them-
Most inefficient=IXFP's (ones with undeveloped Te are just...)


----------



## Exquisitor

I gotta say that I voted for ESTJ, but I wouldn't assume anything about an individual. It's just that they're typically wired for an approach that I personally find to be rigid and linear, and I recognise that that perception entirely reflects my own inbuilt biases and nothing of the inherent value of the way that ESTJs function.

In apology, I'd like to share quotes from some of my favourite ESTJs:



Professor McGonagall (Harry Potter series) said:


> You look in excellent health to me, Potter, so you will excuse me if I don't let you off homework today. I assure you that if you do die, you need not hand it in.





Professor McGonagall (Harry Potter series) said:


> ...the difference between truth and lies, courage and cowardice.





Paul of Tarsus (the Epistle of Paul the Apostle to the Romans) said:


> If I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I have become a noisy gong or a clanging cymbal. If I have the gift of prophecy, and know all mysteries and all knowledge; and if I have all faith, so as to remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing.





Lois (Malcolm in the Middle) said:


> What are you doing?! These are our hedges! This is the property line! The property line, THE PROPERTY LINE! YOU CAN'T CROSS THE PROPERTY LINE!





Dr Kelso (Scrubs) said:


> It's a hip hop world, son. Keep up or get out of the way.





Bill O'Reilly (no said:


> Tide goes in, tide goes out... You can't explain that.




Also, props to the least-disliked ISTPs, rock on you inoffensive badasses.


----------



## Macona

There's a lot of people I don't like, but I'm not great at typing people I just meet.

I've had numerous failed romances with ESFP, so I guess I'd have to pick them.

I'm not really thrilled with any S-type to be honest, but some of them are nice people.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Exquisitor said:


> Sorry to quote an old post, but this is... kind of amazing.
> 
> See, I assume you object to the perceived typism of the concept. So your response is to think less of the _type_ of the original poster...?


It was an ironic joke, you see.


----------



## Riven

My former classmate was an example of an ESTJ. I think he could have been psychotic because he considers emotions so trivial, seemed so happy and his every other word was profane.


----------



## Hyperfocal

Introverts have more strangeness typically, matched with "n" the weird come to light, good weird!


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

Any type that takes themselves too seriously.


----------



## Genra

My sister is an ESFP she picks fights with me all the time . It's probably because of our type's difference


----------



## The Lawyer

I always win at everything, triumphing over competition.


----------



## Meganemer4

esfj's are shallow... and annoying.
This is a generalization btw


----------



## 318138

I just voted for ESFJ cos I don't get along with my mum and she's the only ESFJ I have ever met. I don't actually 'hate' a type, I do hate certain people but they don't represent that type as a whole.


----------



## SilverFlames

I'd have to go with INTJ's because they're just so hard to read sometimes...


----------



## katemess

INFJs. 

The ones I know are as boring as arrowroot biscuits, are going nowhere in life (constantly talking about what they're going to do and thinking that counts for something, but never actually following through), and fool people into thinking they're intelligent by reciting verbatim their college textbooks or something they've read online. It bothers me even more that people actually fall for it.


----------



## TwistedMuses

The unthealthy types. For all other circumstances, I have no disliked type, I love all for I am a very berry ENFP with 'synthetic' Fe due to my enneagram and circumstances of life.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I don't like this kind of poll. Promotes negative bias.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

This is so bogus rofl.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

katemess said:


> INFJs.
> 
> The ones I know are as boring as arrowroot biscuits, are going nowhere in life (constantly talking about what they're going to do and thinking that counts for something, but never actually following through), and fool people into thinking they're intelligent by reciting verbatim their college textbooks or something they've read online. It bothers me even more that people actually fall for it.


Pretentious to boot, too. As if they've won the cognitive lottery or something, while the rest of us are mere mortals. Jesus? Ghandi? C'mon! What about _Hitler_. And _Osama Bin Laden_.


----------



## katemess

Koheleth said:


> Pretentious to boot, too. As if they've won the cognitive lottery or something, while the rest of us are mere mortals. Jesus? Ghandi? C'mon! What about _Hitler_. And _Osama Bin Laden_.


Gandhi wasn't all that and a pack of crackers either when you look into his lesser-known side.

I think people get caught up the "omg I'm so0o r4re, how gr8 am I guyz" thing.


----------



## counterintuitive

katemess said:


> INFJs.
> 
> The ones I know are as boring as arrowroot biscuits, are going nowhere in life (constantly talking about what they're going to do and thinking that counts for something, but never actually following through), and fool people into thinking they're intelligent by reciting verbatim their college textbooks or something they've read online. It bothers me even more that people actually fall for it.


I'm torn between INFJ and ENTP. Easily my two least favorite types.

And yes absolutely agreed about Gandhi's lesser-known side. Holy hell.

EDIT Oh oops I didn't realize you were an ENTP


----------



## NomadLeviathan

katemess said:


> Gandhi wasn't all that and a pack of crackers either when you look into his lesser-known side.
> 
> I think people get caught up the "omg I'm so0o r4re, how gr8 am I guyz" thing.


Dude, they're not even that rare either. They just have no spines - the cowards - and conform with their Fe and their Jness to fit in with everyone else. And thus are hard to pin down. Or they conflate their Ti and their Fe expectations and test as thinkers, or likewise their feeling to end up as INFPs. Lamee.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

ketchup said:


> I'm torn between INFJ and ENTP. Easily my two least favorite types.
> 
> And yes absolutely agreed about Gandhi's lesser-known side. Holy hell.
> 
> EDIT Oh oops I didn't realize you were an ENTP


Screw you, ENTPs are awesome.


----------



## counterintuitive

Koheleth said:


> Screw you, ENTPs are awesome.


ok, whatever


----------



## Hei

SilverFlames said:


> I'd have to go with INTJ's because they're just so hard to read sometimes...


Answer: We are like cats :ball:

But if you really do not understand a type's behaviours / mannerisms, read up on their functions. It is just a few clicks and short minutes read away. I have always found having difficulty understanding and interacting with a type as a drive to brush up on them 

Naturally, you are fully entitled to your opinion, but not being good at reading someone is a weird reason to not like them :tongue: 

As for my answer to this poll I've abstained. I refuse to broadly subject any type with this label


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I see I already voted for ISTJ, but now that I'm going through some sort of "ISTJs are so badass!" phase, I'm going to say ESFJ now because ESFJs are seriously annoying. I can't hate ISTJs. They have the same functions as me.


----------



## with water

Can I change my vote to INFJ?


----------



## katemess

ketchup said:


> I'm torn between INFJ and ENTP. Easily my two least favorite types.
> 
> And yes absolutely agreed about Gandhi's lesser-known side. Holy hell.
> 
> EDIT Oh oops I didn't realize you were an ENTP


It's okay. I'm only mildly offended. layful:


----------



## Cataclysm

Should I be sorry for the type I voted on?


----------



## mariafg

oh-oh :shocked:


----------



## Gilly

Koheleth said:


> Pretentious to boot, too. As if they've won the cognitive lottery or something, while the rest of us are mere mortals. Jesus? Ghandi? C'mon! What about _Hitler_. And _Osama Bin Laden_.


Duuuuude. Jesus was an ENFJ, get with the program!

We run the cults. ./sigh.


----------



## Gilly

I love all the people - when they are healthy. 

I struggle most in a relationship with Fi types.


----------



## Revoker

He's a Superhero! said:


> I don't like this kind of poll. Promotes negative bias.


Displaying bias isn't promoting it, if anything it just confirms a lot of the sentiments seen. In fact instead of what this says about the most disliked, it actually says more about the people who participated in the polls.

The top 3 most disliked are SJ's, with ISTJ's being thy most disliked introvert on the forums followed by the ESXP's + ISFJ. Its also rather consistent within other personality forums who have conducted similar polls which shows a common culture at any rate. (perhaps its the same people over and over again)

It also shows which theorist dominates forum members, with Keirsey framework still dominating. The mbti caste system is NT=NF>SP>SJ

The most disliked N is the ENTJ and the most liked S is the ISTP. 

I believe the data shows a general tendency towards resent from any form of criticism and focus on productivity, in addition to showing forum members as generally socially meek individuals.

Si ("The man") is the most disliked function followed by Te (a very productive focused judging function). There is also a general ES bias which is both disconnected to any particular function or dominate mbti sorting but mainly due to spite against perceived social graces. Its also is the perception of fighting against the "normies".

So really, you can see the polls as an indictment against those polled high, or reverse it and look into what it says about forum members. Considering that forum members are a much smaller population, the biting implications of the results are much more severe and can get more specific.


----------



## MisterPerfect

SilverFlames said:


> I'd have to go with INTJ's because they're just so hard to read sometimes...


Well we dont like you Either but I do love Zuko.  

I not going to put a type, ill just list the behavior I hate 

Arrogant 
Inconsiderate 
All talk, no substance 
Wishy washy 
No conviction
Does not stick up for friends and family 
Disloyal
Manipulates people for selfish gain 
No Structure and all 
Laziness 

I could list a type but it does not mean all people that type are that crappy and I dont want to categorize a whole group of people as "Shit" when they might not all be.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Meh, I don't have a favorite or least favorite. People are people and there are good and bad in every group. While I notice patterns in the types of those I'm friends with and know I am not romantically attracted to feelers, I do not hate based on type. I get along with most people regardless of their MBTI as long as they're chill.


----------



## Katealaina

I feel I'd get annoyed easily with an ENFP.


----------



## AdroElectro

Katealaina said:


> I feel I'd get annoyed easily with an ENFP.


----------



## Blue Soul

Everyone and no one. I hate you all, yet love every single one of you.


----------



## O_o

Sad, miserable, angry fucks that try to be edgy and act like they can't help themselves in any area of their life. That's who. 

I usually get along pretty peachy with most folk I've met. Can't really complain too much about any specific type^^ Most complaints go towards specific traits those individuals had rather than their general, overall personality.

But maybe ENFPs. Most of the individuals I've ever found myself getting into full-blown fights with (that my own personal anger triggered, rather than theirs) were this type. Not sure if that's a coincidence or not.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Voici Claire said:


> ISTJs, ESFPs, ENFPs, INFPs, INFJs, ENTPs, INTJs, ENTJs, ESTJs, ISTPs, INTPs, ESFJs, ISFJs, ENFJs and ISFPs :tongue:


What happened to ESTP? XD


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Guys, it's really not about type. It's about person. You can't just say that you've met a few people of this type who you argued with, and then it's your least favourite type. You can say that you fckin hate that person's guts and you wanna roast them in hell or _whatever_, but do not classify people based on type.

I honestly really hate all the anti-S bias. It's not like N types have won the intellectual lottery. I know tons of S type people who are smart and stupid, and the same for N. Jeez.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

MessyJessie103 said:


> Guys, it's really not about type. It's about person. You can't just say that you've met a few people of this type who you argued with, and then it's your least favourite type. You can say that you fckin hate that person's guts and you wanna roast them in hell or _whatever_, but do not classify people based on type.
> 
> I honestly really hate all the anti-S bias. It's not like N types have won the intellectual lottery. I know tons of S type people who are smart and stupid, and the same for N. Jeez.


Yeah, the sensor bias is pretty lame and I see it regularly here and on other sites. Unfortunately I have met a lot of Internet intuitives who think they're special simply for being Ns. That's where the "intuitives are all arrogant jerks" stereotype comes from. If only they knew that stupidity exists evenly among both sides of the S/N dichotomy. 

IMO, we sensors aren't better than intuitives and they aren't better than us. We just come to conclusions and see the world differently is all. And that's okay.


----------

